# White Mold in Filter?



## nex1

I've had a persistent issue with my Whisper 30-60 power filter. I keep getting this fuzzy white mold inside (I think it's mold?!). The filter lid is vented to allow condensation to evaporate. I don't like to "scrub" the filter box, as it removes lots of beneficial bacteria. I don't know if I should be concerned or not, my 29 gal gold fish tank is actually CRYSTAL CLEAR. In the past I have scrubbed it clean, but it always grows back, I think the only thing to kill mold is bleach, but that could be really bad for the wish, is there an acceptable low level of bleach I can use and rinse really well? I dunno what to do, I can't find anyone else with the same issue... In all my years of fish, I have never had fuzzy white mold! Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## djrichie

Will to bleach wsh things a 20% bleach to 80% water is the standard mix. and then dechor. everything really will. What are you feeding the fish, that the only thing I can come up with right now I think about it and if I come up with a better answer I repost. hope that helps.


----------



## nex1

Feeding just normal fish food, some flake (Wardley Essential Flake) (for the smaller fish), floating pellets for the bigger fish (Wardley Goldfish Floating Pellets), algae wafer for the sucker fish (Hikari Tropical Algae Wafer) - about 1/2 an algae wafer a day, occasional frozen blood worms as a treat (no more than once a week).

I don't know if it matters, but as mentioned before, the tank is always crystal clear, I can't remember the last time I cleaned the glass, I vacuum the gravel maybe once a month (no more often). I pretty much just change the filter cartridges on my Whisper 30-60 (the double waterfall one) - I do add extra carbon and zeolite to my falters. The filter is rated 30-60 gallons and I have a low-med bio load, so I think that's why the aquarium is always crystal clear. (I hope I'm not getting off topic here). The aquarium is well established, about 2+ years, and has never crashed. My gold fish are actually about 3+ years old, I had a very small 35 gallon pond I could no longer keep, so I bought this tank about 2 years ago and transferred my fishies to this.

Thanks for the bleach tip, now I know I can do that and not be worried. I'll preserve the filter "Bio sponge" things in tank water while I do the cleaning, so they don't lose their good bacteria, and I'll clean the filter box using bleach. But I am still curious how the white mold ever started? and is it "bad"? (for me OR the fish!) Anything I can do to prevent it in the future?

Also tested the thank for everything yesterday, PH, ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite, Salt - everything was good except for Nitrate was high (as always), and salt was just and tad high (corrected with my normal partial water change). They are "pond" fish so I do add pond salt (as they have always been accustomed to).


----------



## djrichie

You have 4 goldfish in this tank? That's all I could see in the picture, because if that is so than you are overfeeding and the mold is because of all the extra food getting sucked up by the filter and then sticking to the lid. With a constant water supply mold is growing. When feeding your fish, you should only put enough in for them to eat 90 percent in a few mins, without leaving any large particles behind. That should be twice a day.

If you have slow eaters or bottom scavengers, than you might want to add some so they can find it. The flake foods have enough plant materials for your fish's needs, and the bloodworm will help round out the diet. I would stop the wafers, and just a few pellets every few days. 

IMO, you are over feeding and with your filter is doing a great job and the mold is caused by the over feeding.


----------



## nex1

I'd have to disagree, I am definitely not over feeding the fish. All the food I give them is gobbled up within minutes, and they are very fast eaters - and I only feed once a day. I change the filter cartridges less than recommended because of how clean they are when I check them. If I was overfeeding I think other tank conditions would be evident (visual and test results). Food is not sticking to the lid of my filter. If a moldy filter box was a sign of over feeding, MANY more people would have moldy filters.

I may seem to be feeding a "wide variety" of food, but I feed very little of each - this is because the smaller fish can't eat the larger pellets.


----------



## nex1

Well, I think I am going to rinse everything in a watered down bleach solution, and I may even try some normal fish anti fungal medicine (low dose).... obvisouly it can't hurt the fish, and it may also help to prevent new mold break outs inside my filter!


----------



## jninjacash31

Nex1, did you ever get this issue resolved?

I am having the same issue and need to know what you did and if it worked, please.


----------



## kflyMN

Hi! Just looked at your question regarding the white mold on your filter. I have a similar or the same problem with my tank. However the while mold alwasy seems to stay in the filter and the top of the water near the filter. 

Good luck!


----------



## blueeyes77

kflyMN said:


> Hi! Just looked at your question regarding the white mold on your filter. I have a similar or the same problem with my tank. However the while mold alwasy seems to stay in the filter and the top of the water near the filter.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, I just now registered with this website so I am new to it. I read where you said you were having kind of the same problem as this one guy was having with the mold. Mine is growing like yours, it's at the very top of my filter (which is a 10 Gal tank) and I have also known it to grow underneath the lid of the tank. There's no food around the lid so I know it can't be that. I'm just wondering if you've come up with any answers? I'm fixing to call the pet shop and ask them to see what they tell me. I don't have a clue of what to do. Thanks...Lisa


----------



## kflyMN

Hello All! 

My fish continue to grow and right now the white mold seems to have subsided but I haven't changed anything I've been doing. They still don't really appear to be effected by the previous mold. I doubt that I've done anything to make it go away but I do hope it stays away because it was disturbing! I'd be happy to hear if anyone finds any answers to this issue!

Thanks!


----------



## Leona

I have EXACTLY the same problem with my Marina s15 filter which I bought 2 years ago. I called the manufacturer (Hagen) and they have no clue.
( I never had this problem with my previous filter, Fluval, which had 3 horizontal layers). 
Mold is on the filter pack portions on the top which are above the water line in the filter, and the canopy above 
probably mold spores migrating from the filter medium?
I have been cleaning the canopy including all nooks and crannies with alcohol, then rinsing, and the filter box with salt, vinegar, do not want to risk chlorine.
QUESTION is the origin. Help!

Pat


----------



## TheDiscusGuy

I would like to add that sense i got the same exact filter as u meantioned and sense making the switch from Penguin to the whisper 30-60 gallon double waterfall the filter is way better than penguin but im thinking its with the lid the extra ventalation i think allows the mold to grow as it likes moist but not being completly wet. This is just a theory tho. Eo penguin has a full close lid with no ventalation holes which moisture is bouncing all on the inside and keeps it from ever growing unlike the whisper.. ive tried what u have, salt, anti-fungal medications, wiping and cleaning and replacing and the mold finds a way back. I havent had a problem and dont think it causes an issue but it definetly increase chance of a fungal disease or ick is my guess. But like you, me and others it seems to be the Whisper filter and i think its becuase the top has too many vent slots which allow it to thrive on ur cartridges and the filter itself. I have a discus tank and everything is real plants and well taken care of and always crystal clear but i never had this issue until j went to the whisper filters but their still better than the penguin filters and more quite by a long shot. So in conclusion i think if the vent slots were blocked or washing the filter with white vineger will help bc vinegar helps keep mold away and from coming back so quickly its actually a remedy u use to clean out ur AC units when they build up slime and mold bc it kills and prevents.. but do more research on the vinegar but as always if ur cartridges have mold u can replace them conpletly but u have to wash all of it at once bc if u dont one spore will always make it grow back which is why it can be persistant. Also happens in my cold molly tank as with my warm discus tank. Its never created an issue but i do stay on top of it so it doesnt become a problem. Sorry for my Rant. 


nex1 said:


> I've had a persistent issue with my Whisper 30-60 power filter. I keep getting this fuzzy white mold inside (I think it's mold?!). The filter lid is vented to allow condensation to evaporate. I don't like to "scrub" the filter box, as it removes lots of beneficial bacteria. I don't know if I should be concerned or not, my 29 gal gold fish tank is actually CRYSTAL CLEAR. In the past I have scrubbed it clean, but it always grows back, I think the only thing to kill mold is bleach, but that could be really bad for the wish, is there an acceptable low level of bleach I can use and rinse really well? I duno what to do, I can't find anyone else with the same issue... In all my years of fish, I have never had fuzzy white mold! Anyone have any ideas?


----------

